# Smart Sprinkler Controller



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking to upgrade my controller for the sprinklers so I can setup with my phone and not have to manage at the box. Any recommendations?


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

After MUCH research I just bought a Rachio. Bonus Costco had it $50 off. Love it so far.


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

I had Rainbird with Wifi, horrible. Upgraded to Rachio, much better. But I had one go out, replaced it and so far so good.

It works with Google Assistant so I can irrigate any zone by voice. App works great also and scheduling is pretty nifty. Although I don't use the "recommended" watering schedules as they seem very extreme. I do however, use the "Skip when raining" feature.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

Another vote for Rachio from me


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

I have my Rachio3 linked to my ambient weather.com weather station


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I have the Rachio 2 and just use it manually from my phone or computer as I water as needed and not off some set schedule. So all the bells and whistles aren't that important to me.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Sounds like Rachio is the way to go. Can you specify how much wind for the wind skip? What is the max number of schedules in a day if you need to set for seeding?


----------



## paulwrunge (Dec 13, 2021)

livt0ride said:


> Sounds like Rachio is the way to go. Can you specify how much wind for the wind skip? What is the max number of schedules in a day if you need to set for seeding?


Whatever wind speed makes your sprinklers blow out of their coverage area. And for seeding I would just use a manual schedule enough to keep the zone moist for germination.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

paulwrunge said:


> livt0ride said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like Rachio is the way to go. Can you specify how much wind for the wind skip? What is the max number of schedules in a day if you need to set for seeding?
> ...


My current system lets me set for watering 4 times a day with 3 hrs between that works ok unless it's hot and I have to supplement with the hose.


----------



## SouthernTiftuf (12 mo ago)

livt0ride said:


> paulwrunge said:
> 
> 
> > livt0ride said:
> ...


You can set as many programs and schedules as you want I believe on the rachio. So a schedule at 6 AM, 9 AM, noon, etc wouldn't be an issue. They also have hourly intervals for every hour, 2 hours, 4 hours and 6 hours.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I use a Rainmachine, but use it about like MQ. Just flip it on as I need via WiFi.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Yeah rachio is great. You are not going to be disappointed if you get it.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

ill chime in on the Orbit Bhyve stuff. I have the main controller, connects to everything easily, app is easy and adjustable. I also have a couple of the smart hose connectors on other hose bibs. Those controllers will link with the main controller, making the collective group in one spot.

Didnt break the bank, does all you need, and has been very reliable.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> I have the Rachio 2 and just use it manually from my phone or computer as I water as needed and not off some set schedule. So all the bells and whistles aren't that important to me.


This is how I use it as well. Sure beats gong to a box to adjust manually every time.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I've tried using the schedule that's built in but it seems to water too much or not enough and plus it's easier to do it myself especially when I like to water in my applications the next morning.


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

Austinite said:


> I had Rainbird with Wifi, horrible.


I have Rainbird everything and I must say the Wi-Fi controller is terrible. Mine currently says it is April 30 because that was the last day it connected. The controller works amazing, but the app has trouble connecting. Thus, pointless upgrade.


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > I had Rainbird with Wifi, horrible.
> ...


+1 on that sentiment. I even got a dedicated Wi-Fi extender for my backyard to combat the adapter's limited range. Connectivity is still garbage and I regularly have to reset it. Upside is I have really great internet across my entire backyard though haha.


----------



## greenthumb518 (Nov 4, 2021)

+1 on the Orbit Bhyve. I got the 4-zone model. Super simple setup, pretty long wifi connection range, low profile on the wall, and the phone app is pretty good (lots of schedule options, manual run options, etc).

https://www.orbitonline.com/products/b-hyve-smart-indoor-irrigation-controller


----------



## Austinite (Oct 4, 2018)

Sonoran Desert Lawn said:


> Austinite said:
> 
> 
> > I had Rainbird with Wifi, horrible.
> ...


Yes, I should confirm this as well. The manual controller is just fine. It's the rainbird app that is horrible.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Tough choice. The Rachio app is better, but Orbit can still be controlled at the box if needed. Seems like Rachio is the better choice since I will be using my phone to controll.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVB48v5deL8


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

livt0ride said:


> Sounds like Rachio is the way to go. Can you specify how much wind for the wind skip? What is the max number of schedules in a day if you need to set for seeding?


You can set the parameters for wind and freeze skips. I have a special schedule setup for overseeding that works awesome, I could have it water each zone hourly if I wanted.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

I ended up ordering the Rachio 3 8 zone. We will see how I like it when I set it up. Seems like it has an edge with the mobile app and control that way over the Orbit.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

livt0ride said:


> I ended up ordering the Rachio 3 8 zone. We will see how I like it when I set it up. Seems like it has an edge with the mobile app and control that way over the Orbit.


I think you're going to really like it.


----------



## frostyshake (Jan 3, 2021)

I realize I'm too late, but I'll put in a plug for the OpenSprinkler. You do need to have a little tech savvy to set up all the features. I like it because it was affordable for 15 zones, the app is easy to use, and it doesn't depend on a company's server to funtion. While not of interest to most, you can fully customize the logic for how the watering time is calculated based on weather.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

It rained here a bit this morning and my Rachio sent me a message saying it wasn't enough rain to stop my planned sprinkler run today. I still chose to lower the run time but it was cool that it helped me make that call.


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

DFW_Zoysia said:


> It rained here a bit this morning and my Rachio sent me a message saying it wasn't enough rain to stop my planned sprinkler run today. I still chose to lower the run time but it was cool that it helped me make that call.


That's pretty sweet. I should be getting mine in the mail today. Can't wait to set it up.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

livt0ride said:


> DFW_Zoysia said:
> 
> 
> > It rained here a bit this morning and my Rachio sent me a message saying it wasn't enough rain to stop my planned sprinkler run today. I still chose to lower the run time but it was cool that it helped me make that call.
> ...


Take a picture of the wires on your existing box so you have a reference of what wire goes where for when you hook up the new box.


----------



## ADanto6840 (Apr 1, 2021)

Late but, FWIW, the Rachio (at least the one pictured) can be run (ie for testing zones) directly from the unit -- one of the buttons makes the 'next zone' number light up, and the other button is a "Play/Pause" button which starts/stops the select zone.

Doesn't qualify as "control" and it isn't immediately intuitive (most lawn service companies around here can't figure it out on their own) though, once you have it figured out, it works well for quickly testing zones from the controller box. If you're actively repairing or adjusting a head/zone though, it's usually easier to use your phone to turn them on/off so you can adjust live without running back & forth.

*My only 'real' complaints with Rachio are:*

*Scheduling limitations. *
You can only have 1 "Schedule" live for each of these: "Start at sunset", "End before sunrise", "End before a specific time". If you're running a moderate number of disparate zones, all from the same controller, where each has totally distinct schedules then you'll bump into this -- you will be left with the non-limited option of "Start at a specific time".

*Interval limitations. * 
Maybe this is doable and I haven't figured it out but, as far as I can tell, there is no way to set a single schedule to run every 2 hours *only* between 10AM and 10PM (at least not without creating 5 'schedules', 1 per actual run); when you use 'interval' mode the "Starts At" appears to only be applicable to the initial start day, once it has started on the first day then it runs every X hours until the end date (or forever, when no end date is specified).

*Cannot run 2 zones at once.* 
Somewhat understandable, and may be a limitation of most or all non-DIY (ie custom relay) controllers out there. I have relatively high water pressure and, if the controller would let me, I could run two zones at once. In theory I could achieve this via either wiring or plumbing two zones together - but then they'd always run together, and that isn't *always* what I want. I understand that most users probably don't have high-enough water pressure to get consistent results from running 2 zones at once, but this would be a really nice-to-have feature even if it was disabled by default and required enabling it (or even whitelisting zones, etc) in an advanced settings UI.

Overall, not unhappy with my Rachio - it works and is consistently stable, which is what's most important, and it provides a solid user experience overall. But it's also not without faults and, especially with a lot of zones, I'd probably suggest getting 2 "smaller"/lower zone-count Rachios over one of their largest units.

FWIW, I actually went from two Rachio 8-zones to one Rachio 16-zone last year -- provides me with slightly easier 'oversight'/management overall but the net outcome feels like I'm probably bumping into slightly more limitations as a result. If I had to do it again, I'd have stuck with two controllers, though probably still Rachio (unless the BigCo irrigation company's controllers solve some/any of the quirks above, in which case I might seriously consider them as alternatives).


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

I really really liked my rain machine. I'd buy another


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

I was able to swap out my Rainbird controller with the new Rachio 3. Already have the zones tested and schedule setup. Can't wait to see it in action. Loving the app. Just getting familiar with all the settings.


----------



## snapturtle (7 mo ago)

ADanto6840 said:


> *My only 'real' complaints with Rachio are:*
> 
> *Scheduling limitations. *
> You can only have 1 "Schedule" live for each of these: "Start at sunset", "End before sunrise", "End before a specific time". If you're running a moderate number of disparate zones, all from the same controller, where each has totally distinct schedules then you'll bump into this -- you will be left with the non-limited option of "Start at a specific time".





I tried emailing this exact issue to them a few years back but no serious consideration was given. I would like to have 2 schedules occasionally overlap and both still "end before sunrise", but alas.

Of course there's also a non-zero chance the whole device is defunct if Rachio the company goes bankrupt or gets bought out.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> I really really liked my rain machine. I'd buy another


I USED to really like my RainMachine. Within the last few weeks they created a Premium subscription which is required if you wish to use the controller from anywhere other than the same wireless network that the controller is on. Long story short, if your out of Wi-Fi range in your lawn, you can't use the app unless you pay a subscription fee. I almost want to go with a Rachio just out of spite…


----------



## livt0ride (Jan 10, 2021)

Loving the flexibility of the app. I finally figured out how to get it to water every 3 days. I am still using fixed schedules for now till I get comfortable with the app, but at least now I can schedule when I want without having to go to the box in the basement. So much more convenience.


----------

